# Tank mates?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was just wondering what can be kept with bettas? My lfs has a betta with ghost shrimp, ADFs, and a feeder guppy in a 2.5 gallon. I'm not sure about the ghosts but i'll try them with some hiding spots, but i want a ADF. I think a feeder guppy would nip fins though. I have a 2.5 with 1 betta by the way what'd u think would work?


----------



## cellogirl (Sep 20, 2005)

Feeder guppies don't nip fins. I have four in my three gallon with my Betta and they get along really well. They are kind of gossips and like to flit around him while he flares


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

My betta was most aggresive to the ghost shrimp in the tank than he was to other fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what about ADFs? i also plan on a small sponge filter for the tank
Well so far hears my stocking ideas
1 betta
2 feeder guppers
1 ADF
3+ ghost shrimp or 1 snail


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

whats an ADF

African Dwarf Frog?! LMAO i guess


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

The only thing id put in a tank with betta is a few cories if the tank is over 5gals. If not dont mess with anything in that tank. I have had way to many horror stories about betta going nuts and killing all fish in the tank, even full grown goldfish ive seen betta take down. Betta can seem like nice peacefull fish but they can get EXtremely territorial


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm goin to try the feeder guppies and the ghosts and if that works then the ADF if it fails i'm out like 5 dollars but i'll still try a ADF becuase i think they're so cool. Plus my betta is preetty old and mostly just rests on his fake plants so i don't think he would go crazy


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ya i normally didnt have my betta after 6 months


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

dont put ghost shrimp in there. i put a ghost shrimp in my 2.5 with my betta. the shrimp attacked my betta and ripped its tail in half. then the betta ate it. so just so you know the shrimp may hurt the betta.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i've kept bettas and shrimp together before, but in a bigger tank. 
Also lwstinkinsweet, there are some semi-aggersive shrimp which i've heard of being sold as ghosts so this may have been what you bought but the ones i got at my LFS were eaten by my gourami and he was not injured


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i got a 5 gal tank for my parents and put a betta in there...he was peaceful and then they got a shrimp and cory cat and the betta got wild and attacked them constantly...so i think its totally up to the betta's temperment...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm going to try it and if it doesn't work out i may just be able to set up my spar ten gallon for the extra critters or return them


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Male betta's do not like the company of other fish, you will not be doing the right thing by the betta if you put him in a community tank with other fish. Lots of people do it, but it's certainly not ideal for a male betta, and often not for the other fish that have to share a tank with him either. Female betta's on the other hand will be fine in a community tank although some may be a bit aggressive also. If you are determined to have him in a comunity tank at least make sure it is heavily planted.

Good luck


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm just going to try throwing in a feeder guppy. Sometimes they DO get along. Bettas have different personalities, some are evil some are nice, like gouramis

Also will a small sponge filter bother the betta? He normaly just lays on his plants so i don't think it will hurt him


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it would be fine to go ahead and try the guppies if you want. You know your betta better than anyone, just keep an eye on him. A sponge filter shouldn't bother him at all.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Eh the feeder guppie i guess is not a big deal, since if its not a good match then at least the betta gets a nice meal. Also a small sponge filter wouldnt b bad for your betta, but i dont like filtering my tanks for betta that much since they do enjoy calmer waters and the more motion in the water makes it harder for them to swim. Also with a filter dont expect to get any bubblenests


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have put my betta and two arfican dwarf clawed frogs together and they have done just fine. They dont really bother eachother and they mind their own business. But with ADF's I would reccommend getting two so they can keep eachother company.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually with a filter you can expect bubblenests. When spawning bettas it is reccommended that you do have a small sponge filter I dont think anything you are worried about would bother your betta.


----------



## jbalzli (Sep 25, 2005)

*No problem*

The beta should be fine in a community tank as long as he has the right kinds of neighbors. My beta doesn't pay any attention to the other fish in the tank. However, I used to have a male dwarf gourami which looked too much like another male beta. And my beta was always chasing him. So I found a new home for the gourami.

30 gallon, heavily planted:

3 large angelfish
10 cardinal tetras
2 rummy nose tetras
1 male beta


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I have my male Betta with a school of neons!  They get along fine because neons tend to do their own thing... and well, leave the Betta alone.
Also, Snails and ADF frogs (though it's better to have 2 frogs), get along fine as well!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Bettas should be fine with anything that doen't resemble a betta as it may get attacked, and also no fin nipping species such as tiger barbs, malawi cichlids.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, Cichlids right. Bettas have this thing for anything prettier than themselves... or anything with long flowing fins, so guppies are out of the question!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm getting ugly short finned feeder guppies so the betta shouldn't be to mad


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

BettaMommy said:


> Actually with a filter you can expect bubblenests. When spawning bettas it is reccommended that you do have a small sponge filter I dont think anything you are worried about would bother your betta.


I never use a sponge filter with my betta while i spawn them. They will not make a bubble nest then, or it will not be near as big. You should how ever get a sponge filter in there the second u see some fry dropping. But i use to try to spawn with a sponge filter during the spawning time, and i dont think ive ever had a successful patch of fry after that actually


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

fishboy said:


> i'm getting ugly short finned feeder guppies so the betta shouldn't be to mad


 Thats a good call, and a very easy way to see if your betta has some attitude or not. And well if he does, ur out like 3 feeders, but you got ur betta a good meal.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Why would you want ugly female guppies anyway?
Why not get some pretty tetras for more or less the same price?


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wouldnt get female guppies, hes gettin feeder guppies, most are relatively small males or even some endlers. which are oh so cheep usually a few pennies. Plus i think hes just doing this as a test to see if the betta can handle other fish.


----------



## cellogirl (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey feeder guppies are really pretty!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

some feeders are pretty butat my LFS some of their feeder stock are colorless guppies. I want them so the betta won't be envious of thei colors. Also i'm not a huge fan on neon tetras (if that was the tetra you were refering to cichlid man)


----------

